# TMNT (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) are back!



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

the new show starts 9/28/12 on Nickelodeon and a new toy line from Playmates the toy company that started it all









did a b&w photo to pay homage to the org comic books from 1984

i customed Mikes nunchucks with metal chains cause i didn't like the plastic molded chain that they had.


----------



## 6mark9 (Feb 24, 2013)

*I Love Being a Turtle!*

I recently moved to South Korea and have found lots of original Turtle toys. My son now has the Turtle Lair ($60.00) all four Turtles ($20.00) and Shell Battle Wagon ($30.00).

I bought these toys over a couple of months, my boy loves it! Might pick up a few more things later on!

Not sure why there piles of Turtle toys here, Ninjago and Power Rangers are much more popular, but we love it!

Mark L.


----------

